# Computerdepp der Firma



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Ich muss jetzt doch mal was loswerden. Kennt ihr das wenn ihr in der Firma der einzigste seid wo Ahnung von Programmierung bzw. von Computer hat? 

Wenn es dann heißt warum dauert denn die Programmierung ganze 4 Wochen?
Ich kann dir sagen warum, weil sogar eine Agentur fast einen Monat beschäftigt ist und dafür noch wohlmöglich 10.000 Euro vom Konto abzieht.
Oder so Fragen wie wie "Wieso bekommst du das nicht mit meinem Internet über AOL nicht hin, du kennst dich doch beim Computer aus". 

Da könnt ich durchdrehen.Aber was sagt ihr dazu?

Euer Tobee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, das kenn ich. Aber nicht nur in der Firma.
Nur weil man sich halt schon ein paar Jahre mit Rechnern befasst, gelernter Fi/Si ist und Code traeumt muss man gleich alles ueber Computer wissen und jedes Problem mit jedem noch so ausgefallenen Programm im Handumdrehen loesen koennen.
Meine Freundin bringt das noch weiter: Ich hab Ahnung vom Computer, also kann ich ihr bei jeder Website gleich auf den ersten Blick sagen was wo wie zu machen ist. 
Und dann immer diese Fragen zu Windows und Office, schrecklich, wo ich doch Windows nur zwangslaeufig auf der Arbeit nutze und daheim lediglich als Spielsystem hab.
Klar, das ganze Wissen hilft einem oft weiter, aber wenn Windows mal wieder so stark von der Theorie abweicht wie es nur die Fantasie drogenabhaengiger Software-Entwickler zulaesst dann kann ich mir da auch keinen Reim mehr drauf machen.


----------



## StefanR (27. Juli 2006)

Jop das kenn ich auch nur zu gut! Aber wie Dennis schon meint, gibt es da auch privat Kandidaten, die einem die Nackenhaare hochtreiben... die denn meinen, einen anzurufen und man soll denn via Ferndiagnose, den Leuten helfen. Ist als wenn man beim Zahnarzt anruft und ihn fragt, welcher Zahn wohl kaputt ist, wenn es hinten rechts zwickt...


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Bei mir ist es eher im Beruf. Privat geht es eigentlich. Wenn einer mich was fragt (und ich habe gerade keine Lust hab) sülz ich ihn halt solang das Ohr voll bis er sagt das Problem hat sich erledigt. Ich sollte bitte nicht mehr über Computer reden. Er hätte genug gehört ~ so nach 5 Minuten 

Tobee


----------



## Slizzzer (27. Juli 2006)

Ein Admin-heul-Thread! Wie schön! 

Jaja, Computer-Fuzzi ist der undankbarste Job in einer Firma. Deine Arbeit weiß keiner zu würdigen! Nur, wenn mal was nicht geht fluchen alle auf dich .

Vor meinem Urlaub fragte mich die Tusse vom Chef, ob ich ihr meine Handy-Nr. für Notfälle geben könnte. Da hab ich ihr gesagt, dass sie auch den Papst anrufen kann, wenn einer der Server abschmiert. Der kann ihr denn genauso gut helfen wie ich im Gebirge .
Nene, Urlaub ist heilig! Da gibbet nix Telefon. Wenn watt is, dann gibt es genug gute Firmen, die mal Notdienst machen können.

Geil auch immer der Spruch auf meine Frage: "Was war das letzte, was du gemacht hast, bevor der Rechner nicht mehr ging?" - "Äh, nix!";-] 

Oder wenn ich mal den Router vom Netz nehme dauert es keine 2 Minuten bis einer anruft: "Das Internet geht nicht!" Wer wird denn hier privat surfen;-] 

Ausserdem war mir neu, dass das ganze Internet nicht "geht", wenn ich den Router abschalte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2006)

Slizzzer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geil auch immer der Spruch auf meine Frage: "Was war das letzte, was du gemacht hast, bevor der Rechner nicht mehr ging?" - "Äh, nix!";-]


Ja, der Spruch ist immer gut. 



			
				Slizzzer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder wenn ich mal den Router vom Netz nehme dauert es keine 2 Minuten bis einer anruft: "Das Internet geht nicht!" Wer wird denn hier privat surfen;-]
> 
> Ausserdem war mir neu, dass das ganze Internet nicht "geht", wenn ich den Router abschalte


Wie das ist Dir neu? Ist aber wirklich so. Wenn nur ein Rechner mal vom Internet geht dann gibt es weltweite Ausfaelle bis ein anderer Computer online geht und diesen ersetzt.


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

in der Firma wo ich arbeite, respektieren die mich eigentlich. Wenn ich sag es dauert 4 Wochen dann ises auch so und da gibts kein wenn und aber. Weil die wissen, ich hab Plan davon und die nicht


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

snowtom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in der Firma wo ich arbeite, respektieren die mich eigentlich. Wenn ich sag es dauert 4 Wochen dann ises auch so und da gibts kein wenn und aber. Weil die wissen, ich hab Plan davon und die nicht



Ist es eine kleinere oder eher größere Firma wo du arbeitest?

Tobee


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

ist eine GmbH für Import mit ca 20 Mitarbeiter. Wenn was nicht geht klar dann klingelts hier oder aus 10 m Entfernung eines Schreibtisches schalt es "ahhhrrgg *zensiert*"

Ich programmiere da die Software zur Verwaltung und sollches Zeug. Lustig fand ich es wo die das erste mal Gnome benutzt haben.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (27. Juli 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es dann heißt warum dauert denn die Programmierung ganze 4 Wochen?


Allein die Aussage disqualifiziert deine Vorgesetzten. 
Ich würd ganz einfach eine Gehaltserhöhung/Beförderung verlangen.
Schließlich trägst Du in dem Fall ja auch die volle Verantwortung für das Projekt/Hardware.

Ich hab übrigens das selbe Problem. Aber ich muss mir nicht mehr so viel anhören seit ich
sie auf die Projektdokumentation verweise mit der die außer dem fachlichen Teil eh nichts anfangen können.

Sag Du weisst was Du tust und wenn sie Dir nicht glauben, sollen die doch einen Projektleiter einstellen. ;-]


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... seit ich sie auf die Projektdokumentation verweise mit der die außer dem fachlichen Teil eh nichts anfangen können.



lol da kommt bei uns der Spruch "hä, wo?"


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

> Ich würd ganz einfach eine Gehaltserhöhung/Beförderung verlangen.


Das geht nicht. Ich bin in der Ausbildung im 2.Monat.


----------



## TS-JC (27. Juli 2006)

Arbeite nebenbei mal in einer Firma bei mir im Dorf.
Die sollen demnächst bzw grade ihr Warenwirtschaftssystem umstellen.

Der Kerl der es angeleiert hat ist inzwischen nicht mehr dabei...
Der der sich am meisten (nicht gut, sondern nur am meisten) mit PC auskennt wurde grade zum Abteilungsleiter Einkauf befördert und hat weder Zeit noch Lust.

Im Endeffekt macht das Ganze mein Kumpel, der ist Azubi 

Problem an der Sache, die Firma die die Umrüstung macht ist genauso schlampig *g*
Heisst keiner weiss was passiert oder was es kostet oder überhaupt und jde Konfi geht stundenlang und muss 3x abgehalten werden bis ein Endschluss gefasst wird =)


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das geht nicht. Ich bin in der Ausbildung im 2.Monat.


Was lernst Du denn wenn ich fragen darf? Wenns was mit Informatik ist hast Du ja nen tollen Lernmeister ;D


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Nein das istne Ausbildung zum Bürokaufmann.
Und ich hab halt gesagt ich kenne mich mit Programmierung aus.
Und so hab ich dann den ganzen Computer Bereich übernommen.


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

achso. Das hat mein Bruder auch gelernt. Na dann viel Glück noch in 2 oder 3 Jahren


----------



## Ghost1 (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ja, sowas kenne ich auf jeden Fall. Zwar eher privat aber immer hin. Aber ich versuche immer ruhig zu bleiben, so wie z.B. dieser Admin hier  



> Ein Tag eines Netzwerk-Administrators:
> 
> Mo, 08:05: Die Woche fängt gut an ... Anruf aus der Werbeabteilung, sie können eine Datei nicht finden. Habe Ihnen die Verwendung des Suchprogramms "FDISK" empfohlen. Hoffe, sie sind eine Weile beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



Ein Traum, nicht wahr? Immer schön cool bleiben!


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

na sicherlich *g* einfachste Methode, die Rechenfähigen Geräte diesen Genies wegnehmen


----------



## StefanR (27. Juli 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ich hab halt gesagt ich kenne mich mit Programmierung aus.



Sowas macht man ja auch nicht, wenn man der Einzige deiner "Art" im Stall ist...;-]


----------



## wischmopp90 (28. Juli 2006)

was für jobs habt ihr genau? höhrt sich teils intressant an...


----------



## Slizzzer (28. Juli 2006)

Das mit dem Verweis auf die Produktdoku ist ja ganz nett, aber ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben Dokus für diverse Sachen zu schreiben. Selbst das reduzieren des Textes und das erhöhen der Screenshots hat die Kollegen offensichtlich immernoch überfordert .



> was für jobs habt ihr genau? höhrt sich teils intressant an...



Eigentlich ist mir der EDV-Kram so nebenbaei an die Backe gewachsen. Hauptsächlich Konstruiere ich Maschinen und Anlagen. Da wir nur einen EDV-Admin in der Zentrale am A... der Welt haben, habe ich irgendwann bei Problemen lieber selber Hand angelegt. Seit dem hab ich den Job hier ebenfalls.
Um mir selbst die Arbeit zu erleichtern habe ich dann einige kleine Tools entwickelt. Dann kamen immer mehr Abteilungen auf mich zu und schon hatte ich das auch an der Backe.
Als es dann vor etlichen Jahren hieß "Wir brauchen ne Webseite" hatte ich schon wieder den Finger oben.
Also insgesamt habe ich die Aufgaben Konstruktion, Webadministration, Anwendungsentwicklung, Werbemittel-Design, Produktpräsentation, Hardware-Support und Hard- und Softwarebeschaffung inne.
Auch wenn es manchmal nervt: Man sichert sich so den Job


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

> Als es dann vor etlichen Jahren hieß "Wir brauchen ne Webseite" hatte ich schon wieder den Finger oben.


UNd wieviel Zeit hatte man dir gegeben?


----------



## michaelwengert (28. Juli 2006)

Das beste hier war bis jetzt eines Morgen als die Zentrale anruft und meint:
" Mein rechner geht nimmer an...und da hängen irgendwie kabel rum.."
--> Klar das er nicht geht. Hatte ihn ja am Vortag abgebaut.
  Ist halt immer toll wenn man alles an der Steckerleiste anschaltet 

Und dauaernd kommt jemand her ich bräucht mal kurz....
Keine Ahnung vom Aufwand....aber soll eigentlich sofort fertig sein

Bin hier bei uns in der Firma (ca 400 Mitarbeiter) seit 1 1/2 Wochen fertig mit der Ausbildung zum FI/SI und bin jetzt mit 2 anderen System-Admin


----------



## snowtom (28. Juli 2006)

wischmopp90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was für jobs habt ihr genau? höhrt sich teils intressant an...



Ich bin angestellter Software Entwickler. Leite Projekte und koordiniere daraus dann die Mitarbeiter und leg eben selbst Hand an wenn was nicht klappt.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

@michaelwengert
Bie welcher Firma arbeitest du?
Ich wohne nämlich auch in Heilbronn. Und arbeite in der Südstraße 65.


----------



## michaelwengert (28. Juli 2006)

Arbeiten tu ich in Leingarten....
und du?
ABM Soft?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

wischmopp90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was für jobs habt ihr genau? höhrt sich teils intressant an...


Ich bin einer relativ kleinen Firma fuer Qualitaetskontrolle. Ich kuemmer mich um unsere Website (ASP, schrecklich) um das neue Kommunikationsportal (PHP, fein, basiert zu grossen Teilen auf meiner Website  ), die Backups und was auch immer den Usern am Hintern juckt... Heute hab ich auch mal wieder was richtig gutes aufgetischt gekriegt, denn was ich hier seit langem predige wird endlich wahr, wir bekommen ein Sicherheitskonzept, und ich bin auch direkt voll mit eingebunden. Feine Sache, wird sicher sehr interessant und endlich wird mal darauf gehoert was ich so zu meckern hab. 
Gelernt hab ich uebrigens FI/SI.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

@Dennis Wronka
Ja, wie lange arbeitest du schon in der Firma.
Wie lautet wenn die URL? Würde mal gerne die Seite sehen.

Tobee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Ich bin jetzt gut anderthalb Jahre in der Firma.
Die Seite ist absolut nichts spektakulaeres, ich reg mich auch immer wieder drueber auf was da alles an Verbrechen begangen wurde die ich jetzt wo ich den Kram uebernommen hab ausbuegeln darf oder zumindest mit klarkommen muss.
Von dem Portal an dem ich stricke (was jetzt so langsam wohl wirklich mal fertig zu werden scheint, zumindest gibt es bei Weitem nicht mehr so viele Wuensche) kann man leider nicht viel sehen da im Grunde alles erst nach dem Login zu sehen ist.
Das einzige was man da sehen kann sind die Links "Home" und "Login".
Wie gesagt, das ganze basiert zu grossen Teilen auf meiner Website, natuerlich mit mittlerweile einem grossen Haufen Anpassungen und auch viel neuem Code. Weiterhin habe ich diverse Updates die ich an dem Code meiner Website gemacht hab dort nicht einfliessen lassen. Das waer dann doch zuviel der Guten. 
Meine Site ist momentan nicht online, wird es aber wohl sehr bald wieder sein. Dann wird sich dazu auch sicher ein Link in meiner Signatur finden.
Das einzige was wirklich von mir ist und irgendwie eine Website darstellt (wenn auch nur eine absolut minimalistische und komplett HTML) ist die Info-Seite zu meinem SourceForge-Projekt. Diese kannst Du hier sehen: http://php-classes.sourceforge.net
Auch nichts wildes, halt dem Zweck entsprechend.
Wenn meine Site fertig ist wird es da auf jeden Fall einiges mehr geben als dort, auch noch mehr sichtbaren und downloadbaren Code und evtl. sogar Demo-Seiten fuer den vorgestellten Code.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Ist dein Avatar ein Bild von deiner Firma. Oder irgendein Gebäude?
Wieso bist du eigentlich in Hong Kong wenn es von der Firma in Deutschland eine Zweigstelle gibt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Das Gebaeude auf dem Bild ist das Lippo Center, das steht hier in Hong Kong rum, hat aber nichts mit der Firma zu tun.
Ich wollte in Hong Kong arbeiten, und nicht in Deutschland, darum bin ich hier.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Jetzt mal ne dumme Frage:
Was isn das eigentlich für ein UFO?

Ja, wohnst du eher in der Innenstadt oder außerhalb in Vororten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Dieses Ufo ist das Hong Kong Convention & Exhibition Centre in Wan Chai.
Ich wohn schon recht gut gelegen. Ich wohn auf dem Festlandteil von Hong Kong, also auf der Kowloon-Seite und nicht auf Hong Kong Island wo halt z.B. das Convention-Center ist. Aber auch nicht in den New Territories die so ziemlich am Ars.. der Welt sind... 
Wenn Du bei Google Maps vom Convention Center nach rechts oben ueber's Wasser scrollst dann kommst Du zu so einem "Landzunge" die in's Wasser ragt. Das ist der alte Flughafen. Da in der Naehe wohn ich.

Nachtrag: Hier mal ein kleines Bild mit Infos.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

Meinst du etwa das hier.
Ist das denn weit von zu Hause zu deiner Firma?
Da gibst doch sicher zich an Straßenbahnen, S-Bahnen, U-Bahnen und Busse?

//Edit: Oh ein bißchen zu spät. Aber danke jetzt weis ich bescheid


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Genau das. Oben kannst Du auch sehen, dass ich zur Arbeit laufen kann.  Bei dem Regen momentan manchmal kein Zuckerschlecken. 
Ja, es gibt hier ohne Ende Busse, Minibusse, die MTR (ist sowas wie die U-Bahn, heisst nur anders) und auf Hong Kong Island sogar Trams (keine Ahnung wie man sowas auf Deutsch bezeichnet  ).
Ich will ja mal nach Shanghai, mal deutsche Technologie im Einsatz erleben.


----------



## DrivenHoliday (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich glaube solche Probleme kennt jeder, der sich relativ gut mit Computer auskennt, aber ich habe einen Nachbar, der mich zur Weißglut treibt:

Mein Nachbar, 65 Jahre alt, hat sich von Lidl eine 250GB Festplatte für seinen Aldi-PC gekauft, ich sollte diese einbauen. Als ich den PC aufgeschraubt hatte, sah ich, dass die Festplatte und der Brenner am gleichen IDE-Kabel hingen. Um das nicht auseinanderzureißen, steckte ich die Festplatte an den sekundären IDE-Bus. Ich startete Windows und siehe da, alles funktionierte.

Am nächsten Tag rief mich mein Nachtbar an, er habe das Windows-Passwort verstellt und vergessen und fragte mich, wie er sich jetzt anmelden könnte, ich versprach mich zu erkundigen.

Mein Nachbar konnte aber nicht warten und suchte samt PC Rat in einem „fachkundigen“ Computerladen. Die sagten ihm seine Festplatten sei falsch gejumpert, sie „korrigierten“ den Fehler, und natürlich konnte man sich immer noch nicht anmelden. Sie meinten darauf, dass sich anscheinend ein Virus im System befinde und der Computer bis zum nächsten Tag dort bleiben müsse. Am nächsten Tag holte mein Nachbar den Computer, der jetzt komischerweise funktionierte, ab, und beschwerte sich bei mir, was ich für eine Sch**ße verzapft hätte und meinte, dass ich seinen Rechner nie wieder anfassen dürfte. Juhhuu!

Aber es kam noch schlimmer, ich habe ihm vor einiger Zeit ebay eingerichtet und kannte deshalb sein Passwort. Da mein Nachtbar sich alles mögliche anschwatzen lässt hat er mittlerweile kosten von fast 200€ im Monat, für irgendwelche Ratenkäufe, Telefonverträge usw. Jetzt hat er mich dafür verantwortlich gemacht, ich würde irgendwelche Waren bei ebay, natürlich unter seinen Namen, kaufen und deshalb entstünden die hohen kosten.

Aber das aller aller schlimmste kommt jetzt:

Ich saß schon etliche Mal bei ihm am PC und habe Internetupdates für ihn runter geladen. Nach der Geschichte mit der Festplatte meint er auf einmal ich hätte bei ihm Kinderpornos runtergeladen.

Wenn das kein Beispiel für einen schlechten User ist, dann wieß ich auch nicht.


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

> Mein Nachbar konnte aber nicht warten und suchte samt PC Rat in einem „fachkundigen“ Computerladen.


Immer diesen ungeduldigen User. Einfach nicht abwarten können. Immer muss alles so schnelle gehen und am besten noch kostenlos.



> Die sagten ihm seine Festplatten sei falsch gejumpert, sie „korrigierten“ den Fehler, und natürlich konnte man sich immer noch nicht anmelden. Sie meinten darauf, dass sich anscheinend ein Virus im System befinde und der Computer bis zum nächsten Tag dort bleiben müsse.


Die sagen meistens viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Hauptsache sie können Arbeitsstunden auf die Rechnung setzten.



> Am nächsten Tag holte mein Nachbar den Computer, der jetzt komischerweise funktionierte, ab, und beschwerte sich bei mir, was ich für eine Sch**ße verzapft hätte und meinte, dass ich seinen Rechner nie wieder anfassen dürfte. Juhhuu!


Das finde ich mal eine Frechheit. erst kümmerst du dich um seinen PC und dann darfst du dir noch so einen  anhörern



> Aber es kam noch schlimmer, ich habe ihm vor einiger Zeit ebay eingerichtet und kannte deshalb sein Passwort. Da mein Nachtbar sich alles mögliche anschwatzen lässt hat er mittlerweile kosten von fast 200€ im Monat, für irgendwelche Ratenkäufe, Telefonverträge usw. Jetzt hat er mich dafür verantwortlich gemacht, ich würde irgendwelche Waren bei ebay, natürlich unter seinen Namen, kaufen und deshalb entstünden die hohen kosten.


Wahrscheinlich hat er den Logout Button mit dem Button "Gebot angeben" verwechselt.  Und dann noch ganz schön dreist die Schuld auf dich geschoben.



> Ich saß schon etliche Mal bei ihm am PC und habe Internetupdates für ihn runter geladen. Nach der Geschichte mit der Festplatte meint er auf einmal ich hätte bei ihm Kinderpornos runtergeladen.


Da würde mir der Kragen platzen. Das soll der dank sein das man sich um seinen sch**ß Computer gekümmert hat. Nein, das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein.

Ich würde für den nichts mehr machen. Aber der kommt ja eh nicht mehr mit dem PC bei dir vorbei bzw. du zu ihm. Oder?


Tobee


----------



## DrivenHoliday (28. Juli 2006)

Also seit dem, habe ich ihm nie wieder "Hallo" oder "Auf wiedersehen" gesagt und jetzt kommt er bei meinem Vater an. Der sich jetzt um ihn kümmert. Selber Schuld! Oder?


----------



## tobee (28. Juli 2006)

> Also seit dem, habe ich ihm nie wieder "Hallo" oder "Auf wiedersehen" gesagt und jetzt kommt er bei meinem Vater an. Der sich jetzt um ihn kümmert. Selber Schuld! Oder?


Ja klar, wenn man so undank ist.
Ja hast du das deinem Vater erzählt?
Was meint der dazu?


----------



## DrivenHoliday (31. Juli 2006)

Natürlich habe ich es meinem Vater erzählt!

Keine Ahnung warum er ihm noch hilft!


----------



## Sinac (31. Juli 2006)

Ihr sprecht mir echt aus der Seele!
Hier in der Firma geht das noch einigermaßen weil ich da eh nur den Adminkram mach, Support und Userbetreuung machen zum Glück andere. Aber in meiner alten Firma und auch vorallem Privat ist echt die Hölle! "Du kennst dich doch aus mit Computern, dann musst du das doch können!" Immer diese oberklugen Sprüche und dann so Fragen wie "Welches Notebook kannst du mir empfehlen? Es soll schneller, besser und günstiger sein als alle anderen und vorallem darf es niemals kaputt gehen!" oder "Was hällst du von dem und dem Mainboard" und "Was sagst du zu dem neuen Aldi-PC?". Da könnte ich durchdrehen! Diese ganzen Computer-Bild Leser die Ihre PCs mit jedem auch noch so unnützem Tool vollpacken müssen, jeden Link im Internet aklicken und alles annehmen was ihnen da angeboten wird! Aber dann wundern wenn die Kiste nicht mehr funktioniert und am Ende auchnoch nicht richtig bezahlen wollen!


----------



## tobee (31. Juli 2006)

> Diese ganzen Computer-Bild Leser die Ihre PCs mit jedem auch noch so unnützem Tool vollpacken müssen, jeden Link im Internet aklicken und alles annehmen was ihnen da angeboten wird!


Die kaufen sich erstmal 5 versch. Zeitungen und installieren erstmal alle Programme die auf der CD / DVD vorhanden sind. Egal ob man sie braucht oder nicht


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau das. Oben kannst Du auch sehen, dass ich zur Arbeit laufen kann.  Bei dem Regen momentan manchmal kein Zuckerschlecken.
> Ja, es gibt hier ohne Ende Busse, Minibusse, die MTR (ist sowas wie die U-Bahn, heisst nur anders) und auf Hong Kong Island sogar Trams (keine Ahnung wie man sowas auf Deutsch bezeichnet  ).


Hey Dennis,

es ist echt klasse, deine ganzen Beschreibungen zu lesen   MTR ist aber wesentlich progressiver als alle deutschen Fortbewegungsmittel, die irgendeine Form von "Bahn" im Namen tragen. *g* Das Rum-Cruisen mit der Octopus Card war doch einfach nur geil


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. August 2006)

Sowas bin ich auch aus meinem gesamtem Umfeld gewöhnt, nur weil man schon 8 Jahre mit PCs arbeitet muss man jedes Problem Wahrsagerisch ergründen können, anhand von Formulierungen wie "Da geht etwas nicht".
Und falls das dann doch mal am Telefon klappt, und man die teilweise wirklich simple Lösung mit den Leuten durchnehmen will... geben die nach 4 klicks auf und das wars. 

Dann installieren sich die Leute noch wirklich jeden sch... auf ihrem Rechner den sie finden, wundern sich dass nichtsmehr geht, und ich muss das wieder fixen.
Und wehe wenn dann 4 Wochen später auf einmal die DSL Leitung für 10 Minuten ausfällt, dann ist das natürlich meine Schuld.:suspekt: 

Ich krieg ja sogar die Schuld dafür wenn Private Homepages einfach so schliesen, oder ihre Inhalte verändern.

Manchmal geht es mir echt auf den Keks, ich hätte mich wohl lieber mit Teppiche weben beschäftigen sollen die letzten 8 Jahre 

Hoffentlich lande ich nie als einziger der sich mit PCs auskennt in einer Firma in der es welche gibt, falls doch, stell ich mich von Anfang an doof  ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2006)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey Dennis,
> 
> es ist echt klasse, deine ganzen Beschreibungen zu lesen   MTR ist aber wesentlich progressiver als alle deutschen Fortbewegungsmittel, die irgendeine Form von "Bahn" im Namen tragen. *g* Das Rum-Cruisen mit der Octopus Card war doch einfach nur geil


Ja, die Octopus-Card ist schon eine coole Sache. Sowas sollte man mal in Deutschland einfuehren. Einfach nur !Piep! und gut. Vor allem ist ja auch echt genial, dass man damit auch zum Teil bezahlen kann, z.B. im Seven Eleven, im Park'n'Shop und bei McDonalds (welches hier uebrigens einen Lieferdienst hat, fuer die die's nicht wissen  ).


----------



## hikeda_ya (15. August 2006)

kenne diese Problemchen auch aus Privat und Berufswelt.

das beste ist dann immer wenn jemand auf seinem Pc zu Hause irgend ein Programm installiert hat - das irgend so n fuzzie programmiert hat - weil es der bekannte über 17 Ecken ist. Der keine Ahnung hat - und jetzt der Rechner nicht mehr geht.

dann soll man aus ner Erklärung von nem DAU herausfinden was da passiert ist.

Den PC anschaun oder vor Ort mal guggen is ja nicht - hat DAU ja keine Zeit.

und wenn dann Darfst erst mal 3 Stunden schauen was für Einstellungen und Programme vorhanden sind - die sich beissen könnten.

schrecklich


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. September 2006)

hikeda_ya hat gesagt.:


> Den PC anschaun oder vor Ort mal guggen is ja nicht - hat DAU ja keine Zeit.


Ganz exakt das habe ich mir schon vor sehr langer Zeit abgewöhnt. Ich habe kein Problem damit, meinen Freunden und Bekannten bei ihren Computerproblemen zu helfen. Aber wenn, dann zu *meinen* Bedinungen. Denn die wollen was von mir und nicht umgekehrt. Wenn ich dann sage "Ok, ich kann dir deine Virenschleuder neu aufsetzen. Samstag um 08:00 Uhr geht's los", dann haben die aber auch um 08:00 Uhr Gewehr-bei-Fuß zu stehen, nicht erst um 08:02 Uhr. Da bin ich wirklich eklig.
Der Lerneffekt ist jedoch nicht zu unterschätzen. ;-] Denen ist das gemütlich Ausschlafen am Wochenende genauso versaut wie mir der entsprechende Samstag. Da überlegen sie es sich hinterher doch deutlich, ob sie das nächste Mal nochmal den Virenscanner ausschalten, um schneller surfen zu können... :suspekt: 
Und diejenigen, die diese Masche von mir kennen haben sich schon entsprechend darauf eingestellt. Highlight diesbezüglich: Einer Firma das gesamte Netzwerk mit allen Clients "restaurieren". Wie ich ankam war schon
- eine Schlafstelle urgemütlich hergerichtet
- der Kaffee am blubbern
- das Abendessen im Backofen
- Wodka und Zitrone am Schreibtisch.
Die wussten, daß es ein langer Job wird und haben mich entsprechend versorgt. Unter solchen Bedingungen sage ich "immer wieder gerne".  
Aber wer versucht, mich als AfA zu benutzen, der hat verloren.


----------

